

Ask HN: What is the best way to get my iOS app developed? - parq

Like so many, I have an app idea that I know would be incredibly useful and popular BUT I have no money and can&#x27;t dev for iOS.  I am not really sure where to get started.  Any tips for those who have been in my shoes?  Thanks
======
fbpcm
If you can't build it yourself and you don't have the money to pay someone to
build you will need to find someone that can build it or has the money to have
it built.

A good place to do that is at an event like 3 Day Startup
([http://3daystartup.org](http://3daystartup.org)). I'm a iOS developer, but
one of the 3 co-founder on our 3DS team isn't a developer and our company
wouldn't be where it is now without him.

~~~
parq
Thanks for this info. Your non-dev founder sounds like myself and an event
like 3DS sounds very beneficial.

